# Tradexchange virus on android



## Hst

Hi. I have an android Motorola G 3 phone with chrome as the only browser. It is synced with my laptop for g mail, Facebook and Dropbox. My laptop is fine and not reporting this issue. 
The issue is with the phone. I have the trade exchange pup malware. My chrome browser Keeps getting redirected to tradexchange and multiple sites . Malawarebytes does not detect it. My antivirus expired and I didn't notice it and I guess that's when it somehow infected the phone. 
Help. Don't want this to worsen or spread to the laptop. 
Regards
Hst.


----------



## dvk01

we cannot deal with android malware in this forum, which is for windows only
moved to android forum

You should be able to reset the browser to default to deal with this

https://d2l.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1266/~/resetting-android---chrome-or-firefox


----------



## plodr

Here's how one person solved the problem


> Anyway, connected phone to computer, went to Android folder, then data, searched for Chrome. One folder came up, I shift deleted it.
> Voila. Simple as that, problem solved.


----------



## Hst

plodr said:


> Here's how one person solved the problem


Yup, I had read that, but am apprehensive that it will spread to the computer if i connect it. Any advice to prevent that ?


----------



## plodr

It is not malware - it is adware. If the computer gets a redirect adware problem, then clean it up. Most of the threads I see deal with a *Windows* cleanup, not Android.
http://www.fixingvirus.com/remove-tradexchange-com-out-of-browsers-completely/ 
follow the manual removal process


----------

